# Grand Deluxe 125 GD125



## Ballin (28/4/20)

Hey everyone

Im trying to find a grand deluxe 125. Kegking have sold out in the last week and are not going to stock them anymore. 

I live in Brisbane and waiting on a freight quote from one in Perth. Anyone know of any other places that stock them?


----------



## Keg King (29/4/20)

Ballin. Can we interest you in Super Deluxe? These are what we are replacing Grand Deluxe with. Their all stainless steel inside and out, much more powerful compressors than Grand Deluxe, better performance and higher 43 degree ambient working temps. Perfect for the Brisbane climate.


----------



## Grmblz (29/4/20)

You mean this one Grand Deluxe 3 - 12 Keg Model $1400 or this one Grand Deluxe 3 - 20 Keg Model $1700 ?


----------



## CKK (29/4/20)

Ballin said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Im trying to find a grand deluxe 125. Kegking have sold out in the last week and are not going to stock them anymore.
> 
> I live in Brisbane and waiting on a freight quote from one in Perth. Anyone know of any other places that stock them?



As our colleagues said we can offer you the all stainless super deluxe and will do you a special deal on those. The quality of these fridges is really great and they work to a much higher ambient than the GD125. Maybe take a look and if you like it then we can do something that makes it worth your while.


----------



## Grmblz (29/4/20)

Woohoo! You get a result Ballin, no need to thank me, just mention KL and these guys froth at the mouth lmao


----------



## CKK (30/4/20)

Grmblz said:


> Woohoo! You get a result Ballin, no need to thank me, just mention KL and these guys froth at the mouth lmao


You are doing a great job. Keep it up and stay healthy


----------



## Ol timer (30/4/20)

Sorry to hijack this thread slightly.

Do you do any packages with these keg fridges, Grand Deluxe 3 - 12 Keg Model or Grand Deluxe 3 - 20 Keg Model?
Looking for something similar to the other kegerators with two kegs all the disconnects and font and good quality taps.

Is this something Keg King can assist me with or if someone is looking to off load a similar set up in Victoria.


----------



## Grmblz (30/4/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> You are doing a great job. Keep it up and stay healthy


And the same to you


----------



## nickxb (30/4/20)

Hey sorry to hijack. Can Kegking confirm if the new Super Deluxe has the same or lower noise levels as the Grand Deluxe. I am keen to get a 10-12 kegerator for the patio but concerned with the noise levels.


----------



## CKK (30/4/20)

nickxb said:


> Hey sorry to hijack. Can Kegking confirm if the new Super Deluxe has the same or lower noise levels as the Grand Deluxe. I am keen to get a 10-12 kegerator for the patio but concerned with the noise levels.


Better construction makes them a bit quieter. I might grab the noise meter and do some comparisons when I get a moment. FYI they are all stainless steel inside and outside unlike the GDs.


----------



## Reg Holt (30/4/20)

Ballin said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Im trying to find a grand deluxe 125. Kegking have sold out in the last week and are not going to stock them anymore.
> 
> I live in Brisbane and waiting on a freight quote from one in Perth. Anyone know of any other places that stock them?


A mate of mine has bought the Super Delux 2 door, I have the Grand Delux, I am not sure if its quieter, I shall take notice next time I'm around their when this lock down is eased.  
The SD does look the goods though.


----------



## CKK (30/4/20)

Reg Holt said:


> A mate of mine has bought the Super Delux 2 door, I have the Grand Delux, I am not sure if its quieter, I shall take notice next time I'm around their when this lock down is eased.
> The SD does look the goods though.


It certainly does look the goods


----------



## nickxb (30/4/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Better construction makes them a bit quieter. I might grab the noise meter and do some comparisons when I get a moment. FYI they are all stainless steel inside and outside unlike the GDs.



That would be very handy thanks.


----------



## Gollywog (30/4/20)

What size is the keg in that fridge?

Edit: ignore me. Just checked their website. Probably a 30L keg.


----------



## Reg Holt (1/5/20)

Again with the sour grapes. Does this mean you will be stocking them yourselves in future?
Keg King sells the helix which you rubbish before selling them yourself, the Snubnose you rubbished before copying. Or has KK got sole distribution rights and that is what is getting up your clacker.
Keep your differences to the court room not this forum.


----------



## Grmblz (1/5/20)

Keg King said:


> Ballin. Can we interest you in Super Deluxe? These are what we are replacing Grand Deluxe with. Their all stainless steel inside and out, *much more powerful compressors* than Grand Deluxe, better performance and higher 43 degree ambient working temps. Perfect for the Brisbane climate.


From kl *"The compressor and fans are the same "*
Hang on Reg, agreed he didn't need to mention KK but the rest of the post seems valid, ^ is #2 from ceo kk quite clearly stating different compressors, maybe when you check your mates you could report back as to who is telling porkies, and who is full of shiv! 
As for 201 stainless yes it's rubbish near the coast, I'm not saying the SD is 201, but if it is then give me powder coated any day.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> From kl *"The compressor and fans are the same "*
> Hang on Reg, agreed he didn't need to mention KK but the rest of the post seems valid, ^ is #2 from ceo kk quite clearly stating different compressors, maybe when you check your mates you could report back as to who is telling porkies, and who is full of shiv!
> As for 201 stainless yes it's rubbish near the coast, I'm not saying the SD is 201, but if it is then give me powder coated any day.


Just comparing the pics of each they don't look anything like each other, if you were making two fridges but out of different material, no point in changing the tooling or door fittings.
I wouldn't go out on a limb saying,'It will rust' 'Its the same compressor' '201 stainless' without evidence to support it. Especially after having to retract the statement about the John Guest fittings.


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> deleted post was here.



Wonder what got up someone's nose to come up with this load of drivel? If anyone is beating around the bush it would have to be the "mystery" person here who dares not put his name to the spouted pearls of assumptions and outright bullshit.

1. You could not have considered stocking this model as its simply not available to Kegland to stock. The supplier has an exclusive contract with Keg King to sell the product in Australia and New Zealand. Keg King also has rights in other territories but that is not of interest here.

2. The steel in the Super Deluxe is 304 and not 201 which you say without having a clue to what we are selling. 304 is generally used in most commercial environments and does not rust unless exposed to corrosive environments like marine spray.

3. The sound is not identical and you have obviously never heard it.

4. The Super Deluxe fridges have a 43 degree Celsius ambient rating which is way above anything the GD series can work efficiently at. The compressor, cooling fan and control system of the SD range are totally different from the GD products.

5. Despite your lack of doubt the CEO Keg King will not "object" to these comments but rightly dismisses them as childish attempts to score some cheap points with making up something and jumping to wrong conclusions.

So your points in order:
1. "It will rust" - NO IT WILL NOT
2. "The noise level is the same as the Grand Deluxe" - NO IT IS NOT AND IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MACHINE WHICH YOU HAVE NEVER HEARD
3. "You pay more for 201 stainless that will get surface rust on it if the surface is exposed to moisture" - YOU PAY A LITTLE BIT MORE BECAUSE ITS MADE OF 304 THAT DOES NOT RUST AND YOU WILL ALSO HAVE IT STAY THE SAME FOR MANY YEARS OF GOOD SERVICE"

So lets stick to the facts and see that for not much more a customer will get a superior product that works efficiently at higher temperatures and does not show the scratches that a powder coated panel will. Its stainless inside and outside. Even the GD stainless units are not stainless inside you will note. Just the outside and they are 201.

One of the ways in which we try to serve our clients better is to always look for something better. We found that with the GD range they suffered from scratches a lot and during our increasingly hot summers were struggling. So we found a better product and we think it will find great acceptance out there if the feedback from those who purchased them already is anything to go by.


----------



## Ol timer (1/5/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Wonder what got up someone's nose to come up with this load of drivel? If anyone is beating around the bush it would have to be the "mystery" person here who dares not put his name to the spouted pearls of assumptions and outright bullshit.
> 
> 1. You could not have considered stocking this model as its simply not available to Kegland to stock. The supplier has an exclusive contract with Keg King to sell the product in Australia and New Zealand. Keg King also has rights in other territories but that is not of interest here.
> 
> ...




I am on the hunt for a kegerator system at the moment and would be all too happy to be a guinea pig and test for you and provide feedback to the group.
Open to be contacted.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (1/5/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Even the GD stainless units are not stainless inside you will note. Just the outside and they are 201.


Sounds like KL thought the SD was just a stainless GD, could explain why they said the compressor was the same as well.
Good to know the SD is an improved version.


----------



## nickxb (1/5/20)

There no point of a pissing match between rivals. Lets stick to facts about the gear.

Still keen to see data about both the Grand Deluxe and the Super Deluxe in terms of noise levels. There have been a few threads over the years which make mention of it but I could only find 1 which have a dB reading for the Grand Deluxe of 50 dB at 2 meters. I understand these are commercial units but given the comments previous, keen to make up my own mind as to what is an acceptance for my use.

KL happy for you to supply your own data on your version of the GD 2 door.


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

nickxb said:


> There no point of a pissing match between rivals. Lets stick to facts about the gear.
> 
> Still keen to see data about both the Grand Deluxe and the Super Deluxe in terms of noise levels. There have been a few threads over the years which make mention of it but I could only find 1 which have a dB reading for the Grand Deluxe of 50 dB at 2 meters. I understand these are commercial units but given the comments previous, keen to make up my own mind as to what is an acceptance for my use.
> 
> KL happy for you to supply your own data on your version of the GD 2 door.



Well right now I need to wait for time when the warehouse or factory are a bit quieter then I will do the measurements. Right now too much happening to get quiet time. In the meantime I will see what figures the manufacturer can provide. As far as the pissing match is concerned I was given little choice but to present facts against fiction.


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> From kl *"The compressor and fans are the same "*
> Hang on Reg, agreed he didn't need to mention KK but the rest of the post seems valid, ^ is #2 from ceo kk quite clearly stating different compressors, maybe when you check your mates you could report back as to who is telling porkies, and who is full of shiv!
> As for 201 stainless yes it's rubbish near the coast, I'm not saying the SD is 201, but if it is then give me powder coated any day.


Grmblz - yes they are totally different products and what you can see from the posts before here should tell even someone as biased as you who is full of 'shiv' and telling porkies to use your own words.


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

Edward Rowe said:


> Makes a mockery of social distancing then, doesn't it.


How so?


----------



## Grmblz (1/5/20)

"Easily reached"  
As for biased, why ban someone from your thread for asking embarrassing questions or making a comment you don't like, it's your prerogative of course but it does seem you are a bit overly sensitive to anything that isn't RaRaRa KK is great, RaRaRa KK is fantastic, again your choice but if you don't like free speech why live in a democracy?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/20)

Fro-Daddy said:


> Sounds like KL thought the SD was just a stainless GD, could explain why they said the compressor was the same as well.
> Good to know the SD is an improved version.


I don't think that is an excuse, just looking at the 2 pics shows how vastly different the 2 units are, Kee should have been able to tell that at a glance, he must see the GD everyday. But agree with you it is good to see the superior quality out there in the Super Delux.


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> "Easily reached"
> As for biased, why ban someone from your thread for asking embarrassing questions or making a comment you don't like, it's your prerogative of course but it does seem you are a bit overly sensitive to anything that isn't RaRaRa KK is great, RaRaRa KK is fantastic, again your choice but if you don't like free speech why live in a democracy?


Grmblz - you forgot to address this:
"^ is #2 from ceo kk quite clearly stating different compressors, maybe when you check your mates you could report back as to who is telling porkies, and who is full of shiv!"

So pray do tell? who is telling porkies, and who is full of shiv! Your words not mine.

I have not banned you and would not even know how to do that.

Wish we could have real free speech but with the libel laws in this "democracy" that is a figment of your and others imagination. Me overly sensitive? How could I survive getting to hear from you daily if I was? But you do help create opportunities and so I am grateful and no way would ban you. Now have to go and help organise a bunch more fermenters for those in Europe who like not having to worry about user errors causing catastrophes but rather just brew happily.


----------



## Ballin (1/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> You mean this one Grand Deluxe 3 - 12 Keg Model $1400 or this one Grand Deluxe 3 - 20 Keg Model $1700 ?


Seems like this thread has changed focus a bit.

I am after the Grand Deluxe 125 specifically as it is only 1240mm long. The smaller out of those two from kegland is still 1495mm. 

I am open to any suggestions of a two door keg fridge <1250mm. Have found this Bracton one, but cant find to much more information or reviews on it. Kegerators / Keg Fridge Range – Bracton


----------



## Meddo (1/5/20)

@Grmblz is a big boy and can speak for himself but I read that question as genuine rather than leading. He's been getting up KL in their thread about a few products lately as well so I wouldn't take it too personally


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

Meddo said:


> @Grmblz is a big boy and can speak for himself but I read that question as genuine rather than leading. He's been getting up KL in their thread about a few products lately as well so I wouldn't take it too personally


Which question is that? The one about who was telling porkies? Actually I like Grmblz because he is good value. Not sure about what he says on the KL thread as I have no great interest to go there. Anyway I would be happy to buy him a beer as I suspect once he got to know a bit more he would have a much different take on things. In the meantime I look forward to his posts.


----------



## Meddo (1/5/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Which question is that? *The one about who was telling porkies?* Actually I like Grmblz because he is good value. Not sure about what he says on the KL thread as I have no great interest to go there. Anyway I would be happy to buy him a beer as I suspect once he got to know a bit more he would have a much different take on things. In the meantime I look forward to his posts.


Yep


----------



## CKK (1/5/20)

Meddo said:


> Yep


Well I think its pretty obvious.


----------



## Meddo (1/5/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Well I think its pretty obvious.


Yep


----------



## Reg Holt (1/5/20)

Well I have only seen my mates Super Delux only a couple of times but could see it was an entirely different unit. After reading CEO Keg King response, I imagine someone is still wiping egg off his face.


----------



## CKK (2/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> _This is a post of mine from the fermentasaurus thread 19/01/20 "For some odd reason the float tubing supplied by both teams is rubbish, too thin walled and seems to split after a just a couple of months, talk about spoiling the ship for a penny worth of tar. Source some quality silicon off ebay. KL saurus and KK FKJ both have the same tubing and both fail/split. "shakes head"
> Biased? anyone can check my comments, and make their own decision about any bias I have, as for your own personal fan bois, and their bias! well let's not go down that path.
> You're getting on (like me) keep yer head down, don't breath near other people, and stay safe. Sparring partners become rarer as we age. _


Hello Grmblz - really want to address your comment on free speech? Are you aware that we were kept off this forum for two years whilst those who you really give a lot of credit to had open slather and slammed us wherever they could? Two years not because of anything we did. Where does that leave your support for free speech young fella? Where were the people clamouring for a fair go for us? Love to hear your take on that.

Grmblz I am not into RaRaRa but I am into leading a bunch of good people who are doing some good stuff for homebrewers and manufacturing right here in Australia. We have half a dozen engineers who have worked hard to come up with products that help brewers all over the world and they do it in Melbourne and not in China. Yes we get some parts and products made in China because if we did not then we could not compete with those who do and people like you would never be able to afford anything. However our design and our PET fermenter manufacture is done right here and it keeps getting bigger and better. I welcome the current ideas of Australia doing more manufacturing again. Sadly our country has let it go so much that it will be hard. All the tool makers seem to be in their seventies or more and there is nowhere in the land where the young kids can learn. At least we do our bit by doing development and manufacturing which means skills are developed and used. Most of the team actually brew so they know where the problems are and love to solve them.

In regard to the porkies I don't think you needed Reg to come back. You can see that they were talking bullshit and had no idea what a super deluxe Kegerator actually was. They are a lot better value than the GDs I assure you although on checking I had found one bit of misinformation from my end. The interior of the SD is 304 and the exterior is 430. I think you would be happy with the quality of that steel. The GDs were always arriving with scratches from the factory and I had a lot of annoyance with that. Your friends put on their web site a statement about them being commercial and so some scratches and higher noise was part of the deal. For me that was not what I wanted to do and so we looked for something better but still at a reasonable price. The SD units come in a purpose built wooden crate and the castors are already attached. With the bigger GD units it was quite an effort for the user to fit the castors and involved heavy lifting.

Pity you are in Sydney and don't have the chance to pop by here. I have a feeling you might end up like many others once you found out a bit more and become part of a great bunch of friends here. As I said I have not banned you but I will ask questions to see if for some reason you do not have those privileges. I do know the administrator went through with a firehose some time ago and made sure that KL and associated accounts could not come on ours and the same in the other direction. I don't even bother to go there as I strive ever more to our own thing and not join races to the bottom. This has really given us a much better position in the market place and we are enjoying the wonderful response from our valued clients.

As I said I would be happy to buy you a beer and maybe I will get the chance once this virus thing relaxes its grip on the country. What do you reckon?


----------



## CKK (4/5/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> deleted post was quoted here.



Stop fooling yourselves and trying to fool your audience here. It does not come from the same factory. It is not a Xing Xing product. Have you got that now? I think customers have understood already as to what a different product the Super Deluxe is. They are not so stupid to think a stainless GD is the same as an SD.

It is not made in Southern China. It is not made with 201 Steel. Its interior is 304 and its exterior is 430.

You have not purchased this model before as it was not available for you to purchase. It is sold exclusively by Keg King.
Unlike the Xing Xing product which comes on a skid with cardboard box over it this comes in a wooden crate. It also comes with the wheels installed and ready to go unlike the GD units which are a pain to fit wheels to. It does not come with scratches. It will work to much higher temperatures and it really looks the goods because it is.

As far as your youtube channel is concerned just go look at some of your old posts where you put up stuff about items that did not come from us but you attributed them to us to fool people into thinking we sold bad things. You have form.

If you want to try one then just buy one and you will not be disappointed by its performance. Thank you for the opportunity to once again point out the difference so those interested to buy are better equipped to make their decisions.


----------



## Reg Holt (4/5/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> It comes from the same factory and uses the same components. Seeing as you seem so confident it will not rust please let us know how we can purchase or get hold of a side panel from you and we will do a salt test and publish the results on our youtube channel We will do a time lapse video and the results will speak for themselves. We have purchased this model before so we know this issue. We also know the sound is the same so I don't know why you keep alluding to the fact that it's quieter when it's not.


I think you had better pull your head in Kee, after making false accusations I can see a libel case coming up. Had a look at my mates Super Deluxe today, two entirely different fridges.
Can't tell about the noise difference but definitely a huge difference in the build and quality in the Super Deluxe favour. 
Take CEO Keg King up on his offer, buy one and see for yourself.


----------



## Grmblz (4/5/20)

Reg Holt said:


> I think you had better pull your head in Kee, after making false accusations I can see a libel case coming up. Had a look at my mates Super Deluxe today, two entirely different fridges.
> Can't tell about the noise difference but definitely a huge difference in the build and quality in the Super Deluxe favour.
> Take CEO Keg King up on his offer, buy one and see for yourself.


Thanks for the report back Reg, hopefully an honest assessment by someone not employed by either side (I didn't say unbiased) gives prospective purchasers an idea of what to expect, and sadly (for me at least) shows who was telling porkies and full of shiv. I had expected better from KL.
Unfortunately none of bitchin and gripin helps Ballin, he needs something less than 1250mm wide, anyone with any ideas?


----------



## CKK (5/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> Thanks for the report back Reg, hopefully an honest assessment by someone not employed by either side (I didn't say unbiased) gives prospective purchasers an idea of what to expect, and sadly (for me at least) shows who was telling porkies and full of shiv. I had expected better from KL.
> Unfortunately none of bitchin and gripin helps Ballin, he needs something less than 1250mm wide, anyone with any ideas?


You would not be the first one Grmblz who had their expectations dashed. If Ballin would like to message me I will look to see if I can help him with something.


----------



## nickxb (28/5/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Better construction makes them a bit quieter. I might grab the noise meter and do some comparisons when I get a moment. FYI they are all stainless steel inside and outside unlike the GDs.



Not wanting to restart any debates.....

Did you get a chance to do these tests. I am very keen to hear back before I buy.

Nick


----------



## CoxR (26/8/20)

Hi guys been a long while since posts here, but looking to make a decent investment in the next week on a 3 door fridge or 2 door keg fridge. Leaning toward a 3 door for extra space for other non beer related items but not sure. Most kegs I have ready to go is 5 plus always have soda water on tap. My current font is setup for 5 taps. Looking for feedback on which way to go regarding 2 or 3 door and now after reading through this what brand.
Cheers


----------



## CKK (26/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Hi guys been a long while since posts here, but looking to make a decent investment in the next week on a 3 door fridge or 2 door keg fridge. Leaning toward a 3 door for extra space for other non beer related items but not sure. Most kegs I have ready to go is 5 plus always have soda water on tap. My current font is setup for 5 taps. Looking for feedback on which way to go regarding 2 or 3 door and now after reading through this what brand.
> Cheers


Check out our Super Deluxe- it is the way to go.


----------



## CoxR (27/8/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Check out our Super Deluxe- it is the way to go.


Thanks I had a look at the 2 door B model. The 3 door model is price prohibitive unfortunately. Looks like I am down to deciding between a Super Deluxe 2 door B and a Grand Deluxe 3 door.


----------



## stevonz (27/8/20)

I've had my GD125 for 3 years. Zero issues... its a bit noisy, but is sits outside so no drama. Easily fits 4 corny kegs on one side & I use the other side for packaged beer, wine etc. 

In terms of price point, my 2-door GD125 was close to what the super deluxe 2-door is going for now.


----------



## CKK (27/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Thanks I had a look at the 2 door B model. The 3 door model is price prohibitive unfortunately. Looks like I am down to deciding between a Super Deluxe 2 door B and a Grand Deluxe 3 door.


We could do you a good deal on the 3 door coming up now as the new model with integrated drip tray is coming out. Still the same high quality unit which works up to 43 ambient. Send me a PM and I will make you a good offer.


----------



## kadmium (27/8/20)

Pretty sure he asked about a 2 door fridge, not two 1 door fridges. Also, pretty certain the KK SD uses Dixell controllers, is rated to 43 ambient temp, and actually publishes their power consumption on their site (260w) where as the series X just states it's '10% more efficient', related to what? The series 4? Pretty sure two fridges, with two compressors would draw a fair bit of power, whether or not that's less than a single GD or SD who knows. I'm not saying that you have a habit of lying about most of the things you claim, but you lie about most of the things you claim. Including your fake reviews that are still up.

As far as the SD is concerned it states 260w which works out to about $2 - $2.50 per day running full time 24hrs a day. It's probably going to be a fair bit less than that, which is not really a huge cost. About $600 a year in electricity if it's running 24hrs a day. As we know they cycle on and off, so expect less than that. What 2 fridges will cost to run, not sure. Don't see how 2x compressors running would be more efficient than 1x compressor but not sure.

Also, not sure what 'more mechanical parts' means in relation to the GD. I would think two fridges with two compressors would be more of a risk that one shits itself over a single unit but who knows.

As for buying two fridges, it would be around $640 per fridge for the series X, which makes it about $1280, as opposed to $1400 for the GD and $1600 for the SD so it's not really that much of a saving.


----------



## CKK (27/8/20)

kadmium said:


> Pretty sure he asked about a 2 door fridge, not two 1 door fridges. Also, pretty certain the KK SD uses Dixell controllers, is rated to 43 ambient temp, and actually publishes their power consumption on their site (260w) where as the series X just states it's '10% more efficient', related to what? The series 4? Pretty sure two fridges, with two compressors would draw a fair bit of power, whether or not that's less than a single GD or SD who knows. I'm not saying that you have a habit of lying about most of the things you claim, but you lie about most of the things you claim. Including your fake reviews that are still up.
> 
> As far as the SD is concerned it states 260w which works out to about $2 - $2.50 per day running full time 24hrs a day. It's probably going to be a fair bit less than that, which is not really a huge cost. About $600 a year in electricity if it's running 24hrs a day. As we know they cycle on and off, so expect less than that. What 2 fridges will cost to run, not sure. Don't see how 2x compressors running would be more efficient than 1x compressor but not sure.
> 
> ...


I would agree about the efficiency as fridges which dissipate heat through their external walls invariably leak some heat back inside the unit and this is a strongly limiting factor. Means you need to keep the sides clear and as the ambient temperature increases the efficiency drops off quite a lot. Really depends on what you are looking for. If you want something that looks super quality and is then the SD range will give the high quality stainless steel finish and it operates happily to 43 Degrees C ambient which the other things mentioned here will not run well at. With the hotter summers that we are experiencing that is something to be mindful about. Whilst a lot of people are happy with our Kegmaster Series 4 because it is what fits their budget you will find those who are willing to spend a bit more love the SD range because it is so efficient at quickly chilling kegs. Of course they use the best Controllers also. As far as the cleaning of the fan is concerned that is a 5 minute job every six months. These things chill super quick so they use a bit more power during the initial chill down but once they reach temperature they will actually be more efficient than the Kegmaster (btw Kegmaster is a trade mark belonging to Keg King and no one else). If you want to stick two Kegmasters side by side then you need a decent gap between them. The only advantage might be redundancy but there is no efficiency gain.


----------



## kadmium (27/8/20)

They literally state on their website that it draws 260w while you refuse to publish consumption figures. Not sure what else to say about it.


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

@KegLand-com-au There's no point in more bs, put a meter on your fridge then post the spec's on your website the same as KK have done, just make sure it's accurate because people WILL return them, and there's laws regarding misleading advertising.
Surely there's someone here with a series X and a power meter? How about it folks, let's get some unbiased info.


----------



## CoxR (28/8/20)

I am currently running a huge 2 door glass front Skope commercial unit. So pretty sure that any of these options will be more efficient than what I currently have. And pretty sure they will be more quiet as well. Just with the circulation fan running whick it does all the time is nearly 60db. I didn't mean my question to stir up anyone by the way just was looking for opinions. I have the room for 3 door but not sure what way to go just yet. I have to decide before I can finish building my outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Reg Holt (28/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> @KegLand-com-au There's no point in more bs, put a meter on your fridge then post the spec's on your website the same as KK have done, just make sure it's accurate because people WILL return them, and there's laws regarding misleading advertising.
> Surely there's someone here with a series X and a power meter? How about it folks, let's get some unbiased info.


I think it's a waste of time asking them to play fair, they make the rules up as they go along, if they haven't got it then they will rubbish it. Similar thing with the Junior PET fermenter, can't use PET as a keg, PET is permeable. It pays to remember how they advertise their PET Allrounder, from their website.

*Impermeable*
The PET plastic is not permeable like some other fermenters made from PP or HDPE. The fermenter wall is a much better gas barrier keeping your product fresher for longer. 

And from their promotional video for FermZilla Allrounder- Its like a *keg* and fermenter combined.




What they claim should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## CKK (28/8/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Ideleted post was quoted here.



Firstly let us get some clearer thinking into this situation. What do you mean by "draw"? Lets say current which "draw" infers. There is no doubt if you measure the current drawn by a larger compressor that it will be bigger. However that is the sort of simplistic approach that someone without a proper engineering background comes up with to justify something which is quite erroneous. What you really need to think about is how much power will be needed to cool a given amount of liquid (beer). So it depends more on how long the compressor needs to run to cool that given amount. So what is "drawn" becomes quite irrelevant when we are talking about efficiency. A larger compressor with heat being pushed out from its fan assisted condensor coupled with a better insulated cabinet is much more efficient than what you are proffering.

Using the walls of the cabinet to dissipate heat is low cost and works for domestic fridges up to a point. Kitchen fridges do not have large amounts of liquid in them usually and so there is no great need to rapidly chill 60-80 litres of beer. In a beer fridge however that is a more common requirement. Basically the system sucks out the heat and offers it to the world on its external walls. So whilst there is insulation which can be quite good, some of the heat will travel through it back inside the fridge. The hotter the walls get the more energy ends up going back inside the fridge. So a fair bit of the time the compressor is running goes towards removing some of that heat that it had already pushed out, yet again. The system is chasing its own tail. With good design such a system is not too bad but it does not eliminate this source of inefficiency. Further the hotter the environment where the fridge is the less heat can be removed in a given time. That is just basic physics.

So suddenly the lower current draw is required for a much longer time to get the job done. Up goes the electricity cost? Up goes the wear on the compressor. This gets worse when as many people do, their fridge gets built in under a bench with not much space open next to the walls. It means you cannot butt two of these units together as the heat between those walls is going to become extremely high. The poor little compressor in built in situations always ends up working a lot more.

With a unit like an SD a proper evaporator coil absorbs the heat from inside the fridge and it is aided by a small fan to do this. So we are taking heat out by the means of convection/absorption which is much quicker and more efficient than just absorption. The heat is passed to the external world by a condensor coil (looks a bit like a small car radiator) with the help of a fan. The amount of heat able to be moved this way is substantially higher and quicker. End result is that it is much quicker to chill down the beer and definitely more efficient. The compressor does not have to work so hard and it works less frequently especially when it is at the desired temperature. Because the insulation in the SD is thicker and better, the larger fridge has every advantage over the small one and is in fact better value. If you compare the two different types doing the same job then the SD will come out a long way ahead in terms of power consumption and service - you don't have to wait all day for your keg to chill down.

Hopefully this makes it a bit clearer. The gimmick idea of doing this side by side testing is really not necessary. Just ask any fridge technician and they will quickly let you know how having a proper fan forced condensor is way ahead. Means less trouble with under bench building in too. So yes we completely disagree but trust me the science works and BS does not. Whilst we are talking about BS it would be appreciated if Kegland could stop putting our trademark "Kegmaster" on your fridge packaging too.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/8/20)

Reg Holt said:


> What they claim should be taken with a grain of salt.


I've lost all credibility for Keg Land. Well I would have done, if I'd ever had any.


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

^ What CEO said ^ 
Plus to be completely fair the test should be run at lets say 35/40 deg's, not an unreasonable temp for many parts of Australia in summer, and 20 deg's for completeness, with a couple of ambient temp kegs inside, checking to see how long it takes to get to serving temp and if indeed at 35/40 deg's ambient the fridge can actually maintain serving temp, this would give a more complete view of the picture, and better forecast the actual performance/cost of running such a device.
Marketing spiel aside which we expect to be 90% bs, unfortunately KL have demonstrated a willingness to be rather economical with the truth, typified by their false review web site antics, the whole PET is great until someone else sells it, then it's rubbish backflip, and this latest attempt at rubbishing a competitors product with nothing more than a personal opinion that "theirs is superior", I'm honestly bewildered by some of their strategies. Aggressive marketing is one thing, blatant deceit is something else entirely, and the assumption that most home brewers are numpties and will fall for their propaganda is almost beyond belief, a quick look at the threads here reveals a diverse group of very knowledgeable people.
I would suggest they invest energy into real world testing and refining their products before rushing them to market, rather than spending it on futile "mines bigger than yours" exchanges, and then hopefully we would see the end of v.1, v.2, v.3.0, v3.1 I'm all for product improvement but make sure that v.1 is at least fit for purpose, it leaves a very bad taste to buy a product in good faith assuming adequate development has been done only to find it superseded 6 months later by a new improved model because the old one really wasn't that good, and prone to burning out/blowing up/leaking, whatever.


----------



## kadmium (28/8/20)

I think fair points from all involved. It also boggles my mind that they would rubbish a product that they themselves stock. Why would they rubbish a GD when they still sell them?

Are they telling everyone who bought a GD through them stupid? Really strange marketing behaviour.

In fairness to KL the two fridges side by side was probably a genuine attempt to be helpful, but when you burry it in other bullshit while making unsubstantiated claims, it loses it's credibility.

It doesn't extend to KL just rubbishing KK though, I've returned products to KL and told them I purchased replacements from Grain and Grape which they then tried to rubbish.

KK may post under fake accounts and do other stupid things, but at least they treat their customers right and don't make retarded claims. Newton would be spinning in his grave. Or two side by side graves. Or what ever.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (28/8/20)

kadmium said:


> They literally state on their website that it draws 260w while you refuse to publish consumption figures. Not sure what else to say about it.



The wattage rating on the fridge is stated on the back of the series X. With that said this number really has nothing to do with it and you need to test the fridge itself. One fridge may operate with a duty cycle of 20% and the other at 90%. Even when the compressor is running the way the fridge is designed will vary the power consumption. For instance if the refrigerant system is operating with significant head pressure you will see a higher current draw. Looking at just the maximum power rating really doesn't give much information about the overall electrical consumption. I wish it was that simple.


----------



## kadmium (28/8/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> The wattage rating on the fridge is stated on the back of the series X.


So what's the wattage of the series X cause I'm not going to buy one just to find out.


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Looking at just the maximum power rating really doesn't give much information about the overall electrical consumption. I wish it was that simple.


You are correct, hence my previous comment, and the comment from KK; predictable that you chose to ignore them.
When you get to the bottom of the hole, stop digging, it's futile.


----------



## CKK (28/8/20)

Ferment8 said:


> Ummm actually no. You were caught using your burner account after you were allowed back on i believe.


----------



## Cha (28/8/20)

Pretty sure the homebrew market is big enough for the both of you boys. Relax!! people will spend money as they see fit. I tell you guys what though all this negative talk on public forums leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Imagine you do your best to advertise your brand and spend marketing dollars to promote yourself only to come on here and ruin yourselves driving down the brand integrity. Both sides. This forum is littered with it.


----------



## CoxR (30/8/20)

Wow, simple questions are not simply answered. Been awhile since I have been here and longer since I have posted.
Get this back on track. Wife really likes the 2 door SD, anyone here have any end user reviews? I am in Brisbane and it will be outside in an outdoor kitchen. I have products from retailers and not brand loyal.


----------



## Grmblz (30/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Wow, simple questions are not simply answered. Been awhile since I have been here and longer since I have posted.
> Get this back on track. Wife really likes the 2 door SD, anyone here have any end user reviews? I am in Brisbane and it will be outside in an outdoor kitchen. I have products from retailers and not brand loyal.



Regardless of brand or power consumption just make sure it can hold serving temp at ambient mid summer temp's, I suspect they'll all struggle in an outdoor environment in heat waves, and it looks like we'll be getting more of them. 

Case in point I have a smallish (2 x 19lt kegs) converted fridge that works perfectly (holds 4 deg's) all year round in my man cave, last summer I hosted a bush fire relief party and relocated it to the deck outside, it was so convenient that I decided to leave it there, a few days later I poured a beer from it and shock horror it wasn't chilled, not warm just not chilled, "bugger" thinks I, another dead fridge so I put it back in the cave, having no space in my other serving fridge I left it powered up with the kegs in it, lo and behold a week later it was pouring chilled beer (and still is) I'm far South Coast so not nearly as warm as Brizzy gets.
Sorry for not being able to answer your question directly, but I think it's something that needs to be considered when you're reading reviews. Cheers G


----------



## CKK (30/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Wow, simple questions are not simply answered. Been awhile since I have been here and longer since I have posted.
> Get this back on track. Wife really likes the 2 door SD, anyone here have any end user reviews? I am in Brisbane and it will be outside in an outdoor kitchen. I have products from retailers and not brand loyal.


Ability to function at higher temperatures was one of the main reasons we wanted the Super Deluxe range. After the last summer when Melbourne was hitting days with 44 C its obvious that fridges need to be able to handle the higher temps and not let you down when a cold beer is most enjoyable.

We can ask if any of our customers are willing to speak to your that would work for you? In any case here are some pics of what one of our customers did with his 2 door unit.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (30/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Wife really likes the 2 door SD, anyone here have any end user reviews?


Another brewing forum has a review on the Atosa fridge, which is either the same or very similar as the SD. Might worth a read as they are in Brisbane as well.


----------



## JDW81 (30/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Wow, simple questions are not simply answered. Been awhile since I have been here and longer since I have posted.



Par for the course here now whenever there’s a question about KK or KL products. Takes about 5 or so replies before the usual suspects chime in a starting throwing mud around.

You can’t ask a genuine question on either retailers products, and expect a genuine answer. You’ll just get each side running each other down and spruiking there own wares. 

JD


----------



## TheBeerBaron (31/8/20)

CoxR said:


> Wow, simple questions are not simply answered. Been awhile since I have been here and longer since I have posted.
> Get this back on track. Wife really likes the 2 door SD, anyone here have any end user reviews? I am in Brisbane and it will be outside in an outdoor kitchen. I have products from retailers and not brand loyal.



Fridges come with various climate ratings and whether or not they are indoor or outdoor rated etc. etc. 









Refrigerator Climate Class SN N ST T | Procool Blog


What's refrigerator climate class SN N ST T? It indicates the minimum and maximum temperature within which the refrigerators are able to operate properly.




www.procoolmfg.com




*All fridges and freezers are rated with 4 main climate classes as below:*

*SN *(Subnormal) suitable for use under ambient temperature range of 10 °C ~ 32 °C (50 °F ~ 90 °F)
*N *(Normal) suitable for use under ambient temperature range of 16 °C ~ 32 °C (61 °F ~ 90 °F)
*ST *(Subtropical) suitable for use under ambient temperature range of 18 °C ~ 38 °C (64 °F ~ 100 °F)
*T *(Tropical) suitable for use under ambient temperature range of 18 °C ~ 43 °C (64 °F ~ 109 °F)

KK website says 43 ambient so thats the 'T' level. Being the highest, it should cut the mustard. I'd just make sure it has good ventilation because on the hottest Brisbane day, built into a kitchen it could push those limits depending on the set up

I reckon the bigger issue would not being able to keep the font cold rather than the fridge not coping


----------



## CKK (31/8/20)

Fro-Daddy said:


> Another brewing forum has a review on the Atosa fridge, which is either the same or very similar as the SD. Might worth a read as they are in Brisbane as well.


They are indeed but their design is a bit different and the prices are eyewatering.


----------



## CKK (31/8/20)

TheBeerBaron said:


> Fridges come with various climate ratings and whether or not they are indoor or outdoor rated etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - will take this as a compliment coming from the BB. Fonts do have cooling hoses but if you want ice on a flooded font you could always add a flooded font with a chiller. The 43C ambient rating I believe is necessary for not just Brisbane area but plenty of other warm places in Australia. Obviously one needs to keep the air inlet/outlets unobstructed to get the benefit of this but that is not very hard. Building one of these in does not have anywhere near the issues which something that dissipates heat through its walls has.


----------



## CKK (31/8/20)

JDW81 said:


> Par for the course here now whenever there’s a question about KK or KL products. Takes about 5 or so replies before the usual suspects chime in a starting throwing mud around.
> 
> You can’t ask a genuine question on either retailers products, and expect a genuine answer. You’ll just get each side running each other down and spruiking there own wares.
> 
> JD


What part of the KK response was not accurate, truthful and genuine? It would be stupid of me not to offer our products. After all that is why we sponsor this. Feel free to point out any technical issue or errors in what I have said about the products.


----------



## contrarian (31/8/20)

I have a GD 125 that was purchased from keg king about 4 years ago. I have it inside and it does the job fine, I am sure that outside would be fine too but any fridge in direct sunlight in the heat of summer is going to struggle. Mine is a lot noisier than a normal fridge and as it is in the same room where I watch TV it is an issue if I am watching something at a lower volume because everyone else is in bed.

Mine also has issues with cycling more often than I think they should and not holding temp very well. I think the kegs and drinks in the fridge stay cold but the placement on the temp sensor means that it detects rises in temp very quickly and cycles frequently for short periods of time.

Other than the above it is great. I have 4 corny kegs in one side and a 4 tap cobra font on top and it looks awesome. On the other side I have shelves that have ample space for win, mixers, other beer, food etc. while I could have more kegs I really have no reason to.

When I bought this all of the keg fridges would only hold up to 3 kegs and if they had been available at the time I would have considered a 4 keg option.

Obviously I can't compare to the other offerings, to be honest I am sure that they will all do the job with strengths a weaknesses in different areas. For example I could care less how long it takes to chill a warm beer as 95% of my kegs would go from a crash chilled fermenter to keg and into the fridge cold. If you purchase beer it would obviously be more important!


----------



## CKK (31/8/20)

contrarian said:


> I have a GD 125 that was purchased from keg king about 4 years ago. I have it inside and it does the job fine, I am sure that outside would be fine too but any fridge in direct sunlight in the heat of summer is going to struggle. Mine is a lot noisier than a normal fridge and as it is in the same room where I watch TV it is an issue if I am watching something at a lower volume because everyone else is in bed.
> 
> Mine also has issues with cycling more often than I think they should and not holding temp very well. I think the kegs and drinks in the fridge stay cold but the placement on the temp sensor means that it detects rises in temp very quickly and cycles frequently for short periods of time.
> 
> ...


Well of course its best to keep a fridge away from heat sources of any kind as it just adds to work load. Which is why I was talking about units which dissipate heat from their walls being not very efficient. In regard to the cycling you are aware that you can change the hysteresis so the cycling can be made right. Obviously the ideal place for a probe is in the beer or on the keg but this is not practical. However by adjusting the hysteresis you should be able to get this right. If you are unsure about the controller then we can assist you of course. Also its good to clean the dust from the air inlet on the front every 6 months or so.


----------



## contrarian (31/8/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> Well of course its best to keep a fridge away from heat sources of any kind as it just adds to work load. Which is why I was talking about units which dissipate heat from their walls being not very efficient. In regard to the cycling you are aware that you can change the hysteresis so the cycling can be made right. Obviously the ideal place for a probe is in the beer or on the keg but this is not practical. However by adjusting the hysteresis you should be able to get this right. If you are unsure about the controller then we can assist you of course. Also its good to clean the dust from the air inlet on the front every 6 months or so.



To be honest with the instructions provided I did have some trouble adjusting much more than the set temperature but rather than derailing a thread I'd be happy for you t send me a message. 

I was just trying to provide some info to the above poster about my experience to support an informed decision.


----------



## donald_trub (31/8/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> You guys seem to bring up this fake reviews thing but as far as we can see this is a issue that has already been resolved and it was us that disclosed this in the forum. We found out about it, notified the forum, then fixed the problem. If you have an issue or find a review that you guys feel is disingenuous that is still up on our website for some reason PLEASE email us and it will be fixed just like other issues are fixed.



What? You didn't bring up the fake reviews at all?? You also had to be pressed a number of times before you did anything. Here are a list of blog articles you've stolen from other homebrew stores word for word:

Home Brew Keg Dispensing *stolen from* Kegging 101 - Clever Brewing Home Brew Beer Supplies

https://www.kegland.com.au/blog/post/how-to-get-started-in-home-brewing *stolen from* https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/brewing-resources/home-brewing-methods

https://www.kegland.com.au/blog/post/cleaning-and-sanitising-the-key-to-great-home-brew *stolen from* https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/brewing-resources/cleaning-sanitising

https://www.kegland.com.au/blog/post/how-to-make-a-successful-yeast-starter *stolen from* https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/brewing-resources/yeast-starters


I'm not sure what Clever Brewing have done to deserve that, maybe you can enlighten us?


----------



## kadmium (1/9/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> The rates wattage of the Series X is 85 Watts. With that said it also has quite low duty cycle too while the GD models generally in comparable conditions have higher duty cycle as well as having significantly higher wattage rating.
> 
> The wattage ratings on their own really don't help that must it really tells you the maximum power consumption and to test them comparably you need to test the fridges side by side in similar conditions to see how they compare which is why we invite this type of comparison as it's the only way to find out for sure.
> 
> ...


Hey, Here is a fake review for a NukaTap attachment. It looks like you just can't stop lying. Fix your website, pretty sure it's illegal to have fake / place holder reviews on your website. In fact I will give CAV and ACCC a call this afternoon to confirm.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (1/9/20)

CEO Keg King said:


> They are indeed but their design is a bit different and the prices are eyewatering.


Can you elaborate on the design differences please?
I'm aware they include a few extras such as fonts, taps etc. But I thought the fridge itself was the same.


----------



## CKK (1/9/20)

The cooling system and the enclosure are similar but placement of font holes, lack of entry ports for gas lines etc are not the same. The manufacturer turned to us to do a proper beer fridge so we did the redesign to make it work properly with fonts in the right place to match the integrated drip trays etc. We are their designated goto for beer fridges. Got some nice new modular fonts coming out to match up with them too.


----------



## BKBrews (1/9/20)

KegLand-com-au said:


> You guys seem to bring up this fake reviews thing but as far as we can see this is a issue that has already been resolved and it was us that disclosed this in the forum. We found out about it, notified the forum, then fixed the problem. If you have an issue or find a review that you guys feel is disingenuous that is still up on our website for some reason PLEASE email us and it will be fixed just like other issues are fixed. To make it sound like we are out there trying to deceive people is not accurate.



I think all this back and forth is total bullshit, but I really think Keg King comes out on top as coming across more genuine in their responses, and I feel sorry for them coming across as squabbling when for the vast majority of the time, it seems they are just having to defend themselves from your stupid shit.

The above quote is a perfect example of your bullshit. You did not disclose the review issue on this forum, you were called out for it and then were forced to respond and blame your website/SEO guy. I don't even remember what thread it was on, nor do I care, but can you just give up the crap? You are doing irreversible damage to your brand by being a total cock head. And guess what? After a few sub par Kegland purchases already, you'd be better off focusing on fixing your products than sprouting total shit here.


----------



## Grmblz (1/9/20)

^What he said^ CEO KK may bang on a bit but everything he posts about KL's under handed business practices are accurate as far as I can tell, where as Kee's KL rhetoric is utter bullshit, CEO defends his position albeit repetitively and the usual suspects come out of the wood work, never questioning the repetitive nature of Kees garbage, the guy couldn't lie straight in bed, time and again he's been caught out for a variety of sins yet criticising one of his rubbish products just gets you banned from their thread, they don't like valid criticism, and will just shut you down if they can, all very Chinese/Russian government tactics, lock up/poison the opposition, and extol the virtues of your own rubbish with blatant propaganda; just had a thought, include Trump in these tactics. China makes products to a price, gone are the days when it was all shit, pay a fair price and you get a good product, but tell them you want cheap as possible and guess what you get, 3 guesses the KL brief. 
KLs business model seems to be based on lowest price for everything, as "stores with doors" disappear nationally, and we become more reliant on internet "influencers" for our product research I fear we will eventually regret buying on price alone with no real guarantee of quality and no shop we can return faulty goods to.
An old Chinese curse is "may you live in interesting times"
Interesting times indeed!


----------



## CoxR (2/9/20)

contrarian said:


> To be honest with the instructions provided I did have some trouble adjusting much more than the set temperature but rather than derailing a thread I'd be happy for you t send me a message.
> 
> I was just trying to provide some info to the above poster about my experience to support an informed decision.


Thanks mate I appreciate your honest opinion.


----------



## contrarian (2/9/20)

Always happy to 


CoxR said:


> Thanks mate I appreciate your honest opinion.



Always happy to share info. I'm happy with my unit and I am sure there has been some development in the last 4 years since I bought mine but I would warn anyone buying a commercial unit that it will be significantly louder than a regular fridge and based on my experience will cycle more often. 

I have never put a power meter on mine to see what the running costs are but I might do it just for personal interest. The main reason I haven't so far is that the last thing my wife needs is a solid argument against the number of fridges we currently have in use!


----------

